# Motor City Detroit Casino



## JRE313

Not really sure about this one. Tell me what you think


----------



## vipgraphx

Honest opinion would be that the image is not horrible but its not fabulous. Its just ok. I think if you would have walked to the right more you would have gotten a better shot. There is that leaning building on the left but nothing on the right to balance it out. Defiantly would have done some lens distortion correction on this photo as that building looks like its going to fall over into the bigger building. The street is lacking detail, looks like you used noise reduction software again and hit it everywhere. Yeah I don't know about this one either..

Maybe it would be better if you gave it another shot processing it and if you need to use noise reduction software create a layer mask so you can hit where you need it. I am assuming which I hate to to that there was a lot of noise/grain in the sky from the looks of the brightness of the image. If so you could remove it and correct it with a mask layer on one of your dark exposures.

happy shooting


----------



## mjhoward

I like it.  Nice exposure, good color, and a pretty nice composition IMO.  Only major problem I see is I can tell were you PP'd something in the sky on the right.  Looks like you took a black brush to it where the sky isn't quite black.  I'd fix that.


----------



## TCampbell

Are you kidding?  Two more steps to the right and he'd have been mugged!  This IS Detroit, after all.  layball:

Ok, I can pick on Detroit since I live here.  The rest of you are only allowed to say nice things.

The building on the left edge of the frame is actually part of the casino... but there is that street light (and power line) in the way... and I agree, it's a bit of a distraction and not really offering much to the photo... chop it out.

The building is leaning back a bit.  A transform tool would fix that easily enough.


----------



## Joel_W

If that's Detroit, where are all the people?


----------



## Syco

Looks like Detroit has changed from the town I grew up in.


----------

